# aptallar (they are stupid / the stupid people)



## FlyingBird

yaptım
yaptın
yaptı
yaptık
yaptınız
yaptı*lar

*i couldnt understand if this lar suffix in yaptı is suffix which mean '*they are*' and its not same as others cause you wont say yaptıyım. 
Or lar here dont mean they are?


Also one more question about this

when someone say aptallar, does it mean (stupids or they are stupid)?
Hastalar does it mean they are sick or sicks?

or i understand it wrong and it not work that way in turkish?

hope someone can explain me so i can understand


----------



## Black4blue

*"-lar"* means just _"they"_, doesn't always include _"are"_.



FlyingBird said:


> when someone say aptallar, does it mean (stupids or they are stupid)?
> Hastalar does it mean they are sick or sicks?
> 
> or i understand it wrong and it not work that way in turkish?



You're right. It doesn't work that way. You need to know the context to understand the meaning.


----------



## Rallino

> when someone say aptallar, does it mean (stupids or they are stupid)?
> Hastalar does it mean they are sick or sicks?



The stress is different:
*Aptállar* - They are stupid.
*Aptallár* - The stupid people.

But in writing, we sadly depend on the context. I think we need some stress marks in written Turkish.


----------



## algomir

Allmost always we can easily distinguish these two suffixes due to stress and context. But of course it can be difficult for nonnative speakers.

I think most languages have similar problems in written language, not only turkish


----------



## FlyingBird

thank you everyone

and what about suffix lar in yaptılar, does it also give meaning of 'they are'?


----------



## Rallino

No, it doesn't. Because if that were the case, it wouldn't be stressed (since verb to be is never stressed in Turkish), and we would say: _yap*tı*lar_.
But we don't. It's _yaptılár_; therefore, it's just the plural suffix and not the verb_ to be_.


----------



## FlyingBird

çok teşekkür ederim rallino 

i have one more question.




Rallino said:


> No, it doesn't. Because if that were the case, it wouldn't be stressed (since verb to be is never stressed in Turkish), and we would say: _yap*tı*lar_.
> But we don't. It's _yaptılár_; therefore, it's just the plural suffix and not the verb_ to be_.



What about gider*ler*, yapar*lar*, söyler*ler* / gitmez*ler* / yapmaz*lar* and so on. İs it also just plural suffix or it give meaning they are?

i know i am boring with such questions, but for us learners its really hard to understand


----------



## algomir

If those -ler suffixes are stressed, yes, all are plural suffixes. Otherwise, we add 'they are' meaning to the sentence to prevent misunderstanding especially if the context is not enough. I have two examples here;

Giderler çok yüksek, düşürmemiz lazım (giderler = expenses, stress is underlined)
Onlar giderler, geride yine biz kalırız (giderler = they go)


----------

